# HSE: permanent clerical officer job. How does the recruitment process work? How long?



## shoestring (14 May 2007)

I applied for a job in the HSE through public jobs.ie did the test/interview etc. 

I got a letter from public jobs.ie saying I was successful at the interview (around 3-4weeks ago) and they would be sending on the list of candidates to the HSE for selection. 

Does anyone know how this system works?

Any other job I have ever gone for once you get the interview and they check your references the job is yours (normally within a fortnight). 

I haven't heard anything since this letter, my father says they probably won't hire anyone till after the election is over. I am just worried that the panel will close I will have to do it all over again (its nearly taken a year already just for a test and interview ). 

The job is a permenant clerical officer job...Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## machalla (14 May 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

Someone I know got a civil service job TWO years after she had done the tests so don't despair just yet.


----------



## shoestring (14 May 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

Thanks for the reply machalla, but waiting for two years for the job seems crazy to me. Do you wait around? I have scoured the web for an answer today on what the procedure after the interview is, on public jobs.ie, on google.ie but typically again in this country there is nothing to be found. I just thought somebody might have an idea of the procedure even an existing clerical officer. Its seems though, that it is some kind of secret to be kept at all costs. I would have thought that transparency for candidates would be a right and also common courtesy??


----------



## buzybee (14 May 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

I also applied for a Health Service Executive job, did the interview and got the same letter as you.

Don't worry about the panel expiring just yet. Panels last usually for 1 or 2 years from the date they are formed.  

I am more worried about the nurses strike.  I am afraid that they will take on little or no clerical officers, in order to give the nurses salary increases.  

How far are you up on the panel?  I am in the top 10 based on the exam, but I may be moved lower if they take the interview into consideration.  Interviews are not my strong point.

When I was being interviewed, I estimated that they must have interviewed 100 people.  There were 3 or 4 interview boards, working over a week, to interview all the people.  I find it hard to understand that the health service/councils interview 100s of people, then place everyone on a panel.  After all that they may only give out 10 or 20 jobs.

I am not going to ring the HSE asking about the panel just yet.  I feel it would be a bit naive, especially with all the nurses strike going on. They may not get around to sorting the panel until the nurses strike is fixed.

Shoestring, if you don't have a job, keep applying to private sector jobs etc.  It could very well be 6 months or longer, before people are given jobs.


----------



## gipimann (14 May 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

Some thoughts on the delays -

The HSE might be doing internal promotional interviews at the moment, and will take on clerical officers once they're over (so they'll know how many vacancies they've got to fill).

Some jobs in HSE (esp. those connected with child-care) require persons to have Garda clearance before being recruited. This takes time. This might not apply to COs.

For what it's worth, my own experience of joining HSE (over 20 years ago...): I went for interview in May 1985, heard nothing, I finally phoned in January 1986 to ask about the interview results to be told I was about to be called for a permanent post! I started the following March. Some things never change it seems!!


----------



## shoestring (15 May 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

Thanks all for your replies, I suppose I'll just have to wait and see what happens..


----------



## shoestring (6 Jun 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

Just an update on this for all interested. I rang them yesterday (HSE) and they told me that they had not recieved the list of successful interviewees from publicjobs.ie.


----------



## wickla (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

Forget about it, I did the test this time last year and got the letter you got over 6 months ago, seems to me they are inadequate, I went for a clerical job in a county council 4 months ago and am now in the job, keep an eye out for those jobs on your local co co website if you are after clerical.


----------



## gipimann (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Health service executive job*

The civil service are advertising for Clerical Officers at the moment - saw an advert in a local paper last week.   Check  for details.


----------



## ajapale (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: HSE: permanent clerical officer job. How does the recruitment process work?*

I ve changed the title of the thread somewhat to more fully reflect the question.

aj
(moderator)


----------



## buzybee (2 Oct 2007)

I got a letter from the HSE at the end of August re: Clerical Officer Panel.  It stated my place Xth on the panel for HSE in my chosen town.  

It also gave a form that I could fill in if I wanted to be considered for temporary work.

When the panel was formed in about Aug. 07, it should last until Aug 08, possibly Aug 09.

I know the HSE has an embargo for the next month or two on staff, so we cannot reasonably expect them to start working off the panel until after Xmas.

I had rang the HSE in my home town in July, asking about how far down I am on the panel.  I found out that they also have an internal panel, and they had 7 permanent jobs given to long term temporary clerical officers.  It seems they have an internal panel working alongside the external panel.  I am concerned that they could take people from the internal panel first, and all the jobs could be gone by the time they get to the external panel.

It seems annoying that they called us to exam & interview and afterwards they may not even use the external panel.

I am going to keep applying for other Clerical Officer posts, as I don't know if the HSE will actually use the external panel.


----------

